# Boot Camp : manque les pilotes CD/DVD...



## albanalban (24 Avril 2018)

Bonjour,
Après un formatage datant de hier de mon iMac 27 mi-2011 je me trouve face à un problème pour une installation de Windows 7. La machine avait déjà une partition Windows avant le formatage. Réalisée à l'époque sous SL. Aujourd'hui impossible depuis Yosemite de faire la chose.

J'ai déjà parcouru l'internet à la recherche de réponses... Dans l'ordre des choses j'ai fait :

- Tentative de formatage avec le DVD SL impossible depuis l'icône et avec boot depuis le DVD impossible le iMac KERNEL directement. Après des recherches j'ai lu que cela est impossible étant sur un OS plus récent.
- Je formate donc la machine avec une clé avec Yosemite dessus, l'OS est en place mises à jour OK, mais je ne souhaite plus avoir Sierra sur la machine. Le iMac tourne très bien.
- Je lance donc l'assistant Boot Camp, tout est ok, partition crée ok, etc, la machine reboot sur le CD de WIN7, l'installation démarre bien et là au moment des drivers etc, message impossible de trouver le driver CD/DVD... Je peux rien faire, la clé usb boot camp n'a donc pas le driver du superdrive j'imagine?

Quelles sont les options possibles? J'ai lu des choses comme réussir à avoir un Boot Camp 3.0 et remplacer la version 5 de Yosemite? J'ai lu aussi des histoires de USB2 et 3?...

Mettre un Windows 8 ou plus?

J'ai le même problème avec 3 iso différents de WIN7, la gravure des iso est en vitesse la plus lente possible avec le superdrive.

Est-il possible de rajouter ces fameux pilotes manquants sur la clé boot camp?

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## Locke (24 Avril 2018)

albanalban a dit:


> Est-il possible de rajouter ces fameux pilotes manquants sur la clé boot camp?


Avec ton modèle de 2011 la clé USB ne contiendra que les pilotes/drivers. Par contre, dans quel format est cette clé USB ? Et oui, avec certains modèles il faut que la clé USB soit en 2.0, d'ailleurs ton iMac n'a que des ports USB en 2.0, à voir aussi de ce coté.


----------



## albanalban (24 Avril 2018)

Merci pour la réponse!
La clé est en FAT, formatée depuis l'utilitaire de disque puis Boot Camp fait sa sauce pour mettre les drivers dessus j'imagine que la démarche est la bonne dans mes souvenirs lors de mon installation via SL c'était ok.
D'après ta réponse le problème est peut-être que la clé est en 3.0? Est-il possible de savoir si c'est en 3.0 via l'utilitaire de disque? Je ne sais pas trop comment voir ça? Pomme + i peut-être?


----------



## Locke (25 Avril 2018)

Non, ce sera plus sûr depuis /A propos de ce Mac/Rapport système/Matériel/USB, ou maintenir la touche *alt*, un clic sur  qui affichera directement Informations système.


----------



## albanalban (25 Avril 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Non, ce sera plus sûr depuis /A propos de ce Mac/Rapport système/Matériel/USB, ou maintenir la touche *alt*, un clic sur  qui affichera directement Informations système.


Hello Locke,
Merci pour la réponse, je trouve pas l'info dans informations système, je suis bien dans la section USB, je vois mes différents ports USB utilisés mais sur ma clé il y a simplement écrit Bus USB Hi-Speed...
Autant pour moi c'est écrit sur la clé, sur le dos, je viens de voir ça. 

Je vais voir avec une clé 2.0 si ça fonctionne!


----------



## albanalban (25 Avril 2018)

Après un essai avec une clé USB 2.0 le problème est identique. J'ai toujours ce problème de pilotes manquants CD/DVD... La clé 2.0 est en FAT tout est bon et pourtant l'installation passe pas.
Une autre solution est possible pour avoir Windows en natif sur la machine (Boot Camp depuis Yosemite)? Si quelqu'un a une solution ou avait le même problème? Je sèche un peu pour le coup.

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Locke (25 Avril 2018)

albanalban a dit:


> Après un essai avec une clé USB 2.0 le problème est identique. J'ai toujours ce problème de pilotes manquants CD/DVD... La clé 2.0 est en FAT tout est bon et pourtant l'installation passe pas.


Petite précision supplémentaire, c'est toi qui a fait le formatage ? Si oui, comment ? Il faut impérativement que ce soit en FAT32. Cette clé USB est connectée au dos de ton iMac ou sur le coté du clavier ? Quelle version de Windows et téléchargée où, son nom exact est ?


----------



## albanalban (25 Avril 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Petite précision supplémentaire, c'est toi qui a fait le formatage ? Si oui, comment ? Il faut impérativement que ce soit en FAT32. Cette clé USB est connectée au dos de ton iMac ou sur le coté du clavier ? Quelle version de Windows et téléchargée où, son nom exact est ?


Salut Locke,
La clé est neuve de cet après-midi avant Boot Camp je passe simplement par l'utilitaire de disque histoire d'être bien sûr que la clé est bien en FAT. La clé est connectée sur les ports USB au dos du iMac, essais sur l'ensemble des ports USB.
Concernant la version de Windows c'est l'iso qui marchait lors de ma première installation (à l'époque sous SL), l'iso est super vieux du coup. La partition Boot Camp existe depuis SL puis j'ai upgrade d'OS en OS avec aucun problème lors du boot. Depuis le formatage avec comme point de départ Yosemite j'ai ce problème de pilotes.

Mais pour te répondre l'iso de WIN7 est un windows 7 SP1.

Le truc que j'arrive pas à comprendre c'est que l'installation de windows débute bien, c'est à dire que après la sauce boot camp le iMac reboot l'installation démarre et puis j'ai le problème de pilotes... T'es d'accord avec moi que Boot Camp prépare simplement les drivers (download sur la clé) puis le boulot de faire la partition du disque (choix de la taille de WIN7 sur le disque).
C'est là que j'ai du mal à comprendre, si l'installation de WIN7 démarre c'est que l'iso ok. La clé boot camp c'est pour le .exe une fois sur le bureau de windows non?

Merci de prendre du temps pour répondre en tout cas!


----------



## albanalban (26 Avril 2018)

Bon toujours le même problème de pilotes... Je regrette l'époque de l'arrivée de Boot Camp, c'était super simple à ce moment là.
Bref j'ai voulu descendre dans les versions de OSX depuis Yosemite impossible. En gros je suis bloqué sur cet OS avec ce problème d'installation Boot Camp. RIP Apple.


----------



## Locke (26 Avril 2018)

Si tu ne connectes pas la clé USB, il se passe quoi, est-ce que l'installation va au bout ?


----------



## albanalban (26 Avril 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Si tu ne connectes pas la clé USB, il se passe quoi, est-ce que l'installation va au bout ?


Tu veux dire que si je ne connecte pas la clé avant que boot camp reboot la machine? Je sais pas... Je viens de faire une commande de l'OS SL via le site de Apple. C'est j'imagine l'unique option pour downgrade la machine et ainsi repartir sur un OS plus ancien avec une version de boot camp plus ancienne. Ça marchait à l'époque parfaitement.

J'ai vraiment fait différents essais, même récupérer des drivers d'un boot camp 2.1 via internet, toujours le même problème les pilotes CD/DVD. Je vois pas d'autres options actuellement que de downgrade OSX via le DVD et faire l'installation de boot camp à ce moment là.

Il y a un Apple Store à 3 rues de chez moi ça reste la dernière option si le downgrade passe pas avec le DVD (mes CD gris fonctionnent plus vraiment)


----------



## albanalban (26 Avril 2018)

Même problème sans la clé, création de la partition via boot camp puis reboot de la machine sur windows, toujours cette fenêtre qui s'ouvre juste après le menu de W7 "Installer maintenant".


----------



## albanalban (3 Mai 2018)

Hello,
Petit retour pour dire que finalement Windows est bien sur la machine depuis Yosemite.
Finalement ce n'est pas un win7 mais un win8, installé depuis une clé USB 3.0.
Pour les gens qui rencontrent aussi des problèmes, je partage comment j'ai fait la chose...

Tout d'abord sur mon Yosemite Boot Camp ne voyait pas la fonction pour créer une clé USB de puis un .iso j'ai donc fait la modification du fichier Info.plist histoire de voir la chose et ainsi créer la fameuse clé.
Pour la modification du fichier il faut faire la modification sur la ligne "PreUSBBootSupportedModels", il faut simplement retirer "Pre" donc avoir : "USBBootSupportedModels". Vérifier aussi si le modèle de la machine passe... Pour ma part c'est un iMac12,2 donc ça roule. Possible d'ajouter une ligne et donc un modèle. Pour avoir l'info du modèle c'est dans les informations système.

Une fois la sauce Boot Camp OK (création de la clé, download des drivers, création de la partition) je ne fais pas boot la machine sur windows mais je passe rapidement sur OSX. Je supprime la partition de BOOTCAMP via l'utilitaire de disque.
Une fois cela ok je reboot sur la fameuse clé, et voilà je regarde de bien prendre la bonne partition et en avant! 

C'est une explication rapide tout est dispo sur le web! Voilà un lien plutôt propre dans les explications/aides : https://ole.michelsen.dk/blog/install-windows-8-with-boot-camp-on-osx-yosemite-with-usb-key.html

Pour l'installation de win8 j'ai fait l'installation sans internet (première installation foireuse, toujours le même problème de blue screen avec ce problème : "System Thread Exception Not Handled" et j'étais connecté. Sans connection tout roule!


----------

